# Which is the stressed syllable?



## Finduilas (Jan 5, 2003)

OK,here is the problem-in my country most people say the SilmarilliON,the last syllable is stressed.But my friend Gil-Galad and I think it should be pronounced -SilmaRIllion-the stressed syllable is ri.So which is the right one?I just want to clear that up.
Thank you.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Jan 5, 2003)

Heres how I pronounce it (im not good with saying which syllable is stressed)

Sil-[faster] mar-il [/faster]- "yen"


----------



## Orodreth (Jan 9, 2003)

I think the stress is on the rill in Silmarillion.


----------



## Eriol (Jan 10, 2003)

If I remember well, according to the rules Tolkien set up in Appendix E (or was it F?) of LotR, the stress is on RIL, so you and Gil-galad are correct.

By the way, most portuguese speakers pronounce it naturally with the stress on RIL.


----------



## Finduilas (Jan 11, 2003)

Ok.Thank you very much.


----------

